

Best of Vim tips - dpaluy
http://www.rayninfo.co.uk/vimtips.html

======
keithpeter

       ### These Tips are now being maintained at zzapper.co.uk/vimtips.html
    

Probably best to use

<http://zzapper.co.uk/vimtips.html>

The blog at

<http://www.vimtips-blog.com/> has more

